# How slow can you go?



## nm_vern (May 28, 2014)

So I think I might just take the prize for slowest butterfly shooter ever. I'm relatively new to the sport, but have adapted the butterfly shooting style, which, surprisingly enough, is most natural for me. An added benefit, supposedly at least, is speed. I use exclusively 3/8 steel, and have tried theraband gold and .3 latex from simpleshot.com. I have not been able to exceed 270 fps with either one. Here's the deets: 80 degrees F, 50" draw, 1" to 5/8" taper .3 latex, 10.5" active length, kangaroo leather pouch. With this exact setup, I used my carefully calibrated chrono connect app to clock an average of around 250fps. I've verified these results with an optical chronograph at the local paintball field, and the real-world performance seems to to reflect these readings. For example, while hunting Indian maynh birds, I usually have 2 or 3 solid hits for every one that actually comes down.

As much as I am proud of my probable current status as the worlds slowest butterfly shooter, I'd like to actually be able to humanely hunt stuff. Any ideas as to what the problem might be?

Oh, and I've spent a couple of hours searching, but if you know of a previous topic that would be helpful I'd much appreciate it if you'd post a link.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

250 FPS is pretty fast. I shoot with pretty slow bands for target shooting. We are talking like 185 fps or around there. I find a little slower is a little more forgiving. I have slingshots that shoot 350 - 400 fps ... but the bands don't last and the accuracy suffers (for me).


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

TBG or .030 latex drawn to 50 inches should easily exceed 350 fps with 3/8 steel. Is your pouch as small as practical? Your band length also seems a bit long for 50 inch draw. With a 10.5 inch relaxed length you're only stretching 475%. Stretch those babies until they bottom out (about 600%) and you will see some speed. Try a relaxed length of 8.5 inches.


----------



## nm_vern (May 28, 2014)

My pouch weighs 1 gram, so I don't think that should be a problem. I've thought about shortening my bands, but never tried it for some reason. I'll definitely hack some rubber off 'em.


----------



## nm_vern (May 28, 2014)

So I just tried shortening my bands to 8.5 inches, and drawing them back max elongation. I only held at full draw for maybe 2 seconds. Slight improvement to 280fps or so, but nowhere near 350. Perhaps the age of the rubber could be a problem? I've got some hopefully fresh therband black in the way, maybe I'll have better luck with it.


----------

